# Ruby red Dragonets



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aquatic Kingdom has a shipment of these for sale today


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

They also have a single GRIESSINGERI GOBY inbound as well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The Ruby Reds are on the smallish side, I got the biggest and healthiest male and female and there were only 5 other decent sized ones. 

Speaking of small...that Griessingeri Goby is about the size of my finger nail and going for 100!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You bought another 2? You still have the one from before, right?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

He has gone MIA for some time now... These two are about 2/3 the size we got @ christmas and the others are 1/2 the size...

I've put these in an external breeder box on the DT. a departure from my normal quarantining philosophy but I need my QT for a new occupant.. Hopefuly more to come on that later


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

My 2 also are MIA. I don't think I can keep tiny fish in my tank. I once bought a rather large size of yasha goby, and it went missing within few hours.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

How much they're selling for one ?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

40.00 each


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

fury165 said:


> Speaking of small...that Griessingeri Goby is about the size of my finger nail and going for 100!


yikes! and I thought panda goby was small.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Damn it*

Damn it! I always miss the heads up that these guys are around. 
Fingers crossed they still have a few.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

MPreston said:


> Damn it! I always miss the heads up that these guys are around.
> Fingers crossed they still have a few.


Good luck, you gotta be like a ninja with these lol. It seems these guys are much sought after south of the boarder as well.. I see reports of people paying between 60-125.00


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

check with Carl's Aquarium - he got in several a few weeks ago.
his contact details are on his website - just google it...
my two from the christmas sale are doing very well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm gonna come over when you're gone and nab em!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

teemee said:


> check with Carl's Aquarium - he got in several a few weeks ago.
> his contact details are on his website - just google it...
> my two from the christmas sale are doing very well.


When they get bigger and you want to sell them let me know 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Albert, she still owes you for the salt so I think she should pay in dragonettes!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha, I like that idea.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Was at AK last night. Only 1 left. Tiny little guy. Here's a picture


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

manhtu said:


> Was at AK last night. Only 1 left. Tiny little guy. Here's a picture


From the looks of it that guy is a girl.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

fury165 said:


> From the looks of it that guy is a girl.


How can you tell from that picture?! It's so tiny!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Small but beautiful!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

manhtu said:


> How can you tell from that picture?! It's so tiny!


If you look at the picture you took you will notice that the anterior dorsal fin is small and rounded and almost black. Like the fish in the insert of the picture below.

The males have black/green bands in their fins and a very large ornate anterior dorsal fin on top.










Another picture of a male










And this bad boy










***Note these are not my pics as you can see by the water marks.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

...i want...


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sweet , I want too


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Big als*

So I heard it through the grape vine that Big Als Vaughan had a few of these beauties so it sparked my interest. 
I asked a contact of mine at Big Als Brampton if he could import a few for me. Sure enough, he can order them in, he even divulged their cost. Not to say that it will happen/legit but i thought i would extend the opportunity to the forum. 
I have 2 on order. Buddy told me a few weeks. 
Ill report back if they come in and the cost and if anyone is interested I can ask him to order in some more.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

MPreston said:


> So I heard it through the grape vine that Big Als Vaughan had a few of these beauties so it sparked my interest.
> I asked a contact of mine at Big Als Brampton if he could import a few for me. Sure enough, he can order them in, he even divulged their cost. Not to say that it will happen/legit but i thought i would extend the opportunity to the forum.
> I have 2 on order. Buddy told me a few weeks.
> Ill report back if they come in and the cost and if anyone is interested I can ask him to order in some more.


Sounds good, let us know.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

The coral reef shop in Burlington just got 3 in


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I picked up the last male at Big A's in Whitby - $34.99!
They just had the name "red goby" on the tank lol


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

liz said:


> I picked up the last male at Big A's in Whitby - $34.99!
> They just had the name "red goby" on the tank lol


So that was you it was saved for. LOL I saw today they still had on the tank "Save for Liz".


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

darkangel66n said:


> So that was you it was saved for. LOL I saw today they still had on the tank "Save for Liz".


Yeah, I went in the other day and asked if they had any ruby red dragonet's and they looked me like I had 2 heads lol Didn't know what I was talking about!

Love the lack of knowledge


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw some at SUM today for $65.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> I saw some at SUM today for $65.


That is funny as I saw them yesterday at $120 there.


----------

